# Audi 'secret' event sales



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

I get invited to these a couple of times a year. Now I'm sure the 'secret' isn't a secret at all but you 'have' to book a time with them.

Has anyone ever been to one and how good were they? I've actually started thinking about changing my car recently (although I am still very happy with it) but might pop along and see whats what?


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

most manufacturers hold VIP/Secret events offering massive savings off list price, to make you feel special/obliged to buy a car.


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

spike said:


> most manufacturers hold VIP/Secret events offering massive savings off list price, to make you feel special/obliged to buy a car.


Yeah I know, hence the quotes around the 'special'.

But was wondering if its every worth it, i.e. do you get any decent offers during these 'events' over and above what you could get normally? I've always bought using drivethedeal as a starting point but could be tempted by an under 12 month old model for the moment


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

guess one easy way to find out!


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

spike said:


> guess one easy way to find out!


Yeah ask the question on the forum to see if others have been - before traipsing there myself...

:lol: :roll: :lol:


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

I went to one last week, purely out of curiosity.

I'm picking a new daily up today, wasn't planning on changing but must be a soft touch lol. I'd heard that there were good deals to be had, but I didn't think it was as good as I believed it to be.

Just don't take your wallet :wink:


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

forest said:


> I went to one last week, purely out of curiosity.
> 
> I'm picking a new daily up today, wasn't planning on changing but must be a soft touch lol. I'd heard that there were good deals to be had, but I didn't think it was as good as I believed it to be.
> 
> Just don't take your wallet :wink:


 

Cheers

I'll give it a try then. Not intending to change really so not a bad position to be in.


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

PMSL when these drop onto my door mat from my local Audi franchise.

I got one last week urging me to get limited availability tickets, as they close the dealership on Thursday evening until Sunday evening for VIP invites only.

OK so you want me to believe that they will turn away 3 days worth of drive up punters and tell them to come back Monday onwards as they are not special enough to be given VIP tickets to spend money with them.

Get real Maidstone Audi, it embarrassing just reading sh*te like that.


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

Does make you laugh doesn't it.

Saying that, I'm going in tomorrow to talk with them in advance (yeah right). But going in to see what they'll do as am either gonna buy something from Audi or a Mercedes this weekend


----------



## MojTT (Mar 9, 2014)

Received one of these today in the post haha


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Went to a "special" invitation at my local VW dealer when I had the Roc. Basically they leave you sitting around for ages while they tell you they're working out a special offer with VW and then come back to you with a bog standard price.
Go out of curiosity, as I did, but don't expect a special deal. Its just a bit of 2nd rate psychology. Better still go armed with some genuine hot prices and see what they say when you tell what you've got better elsewhere :twisted:


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

I just turned up to one a couple of years ago, which eventually led to me buying my second TT. Basically the deal they offered in the event was for a very high spec car they had in stock with GAP and life shine loading the price as well. This led to them offering me mine a week or so later.

Got contacted a few times last week about one last weekend and ended up going in on the Friday as I was away at a stag do the Saturday and Sunday. The deal offered for a new TT was about book part ex price and that was it.


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Well my local dealer followed up their VIP sale last weekend with the special once off offer prices limited to the 3 days only by texting me to say great success, sold 84 cars, but I can still reserve my special VIP offer price now, rather strange as the tickets last week were being reserved so fast I was likely to miss out.

But what a coincidence, the last event they had 6 months ago, they managed to sell 84 cars that time, its still in my message list from them...what's the chances of selling an identical number of units?

Muppets.


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

lol

They must think people are daft.

As it happens I didn't bother going but I bought a car the week before instead - managed to get roughly 7.5k off a new A5 cab sline special edition


----------

